# Eminence CV-75 - impressive



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 14, 2015)

I purchased an Eminence CV-75 to put in my randall 4x12 to give it some mids. I really love V-30's but wanted to try something different while still getting that V30 strong mid sound that nothing else seems to have. I read the reviews and heard a few clips, and went ahead and ordered one for $90.

It came in yesterday and it's really good! I put it in one of my Randall 1x12 cabs to test and it's going to stay there, while moving the texas heat to my 4x12. This CV-75 is the closest to a V30 I've ever heard for another speaker. It is very close, identical even in the mid section, but the V30 has a bit more sparkle and chimyness, and the CV-75 is slightly boxier, but i would not call it a boxy sounding speaker.

But coming from a V30 freak, this speaker is a solid substitute. Without them being side by side I could be convinced it's a V30, especially for dirt (for cleans the highs are a bit easier to miss in the CV-75).

TL;DR - if you like v30's or are curious about them, give this speaker a shot, it's all it is advertised to be. 

Oh yeah, and no break in period - or at least it sounds good out the box.
stock photo....


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 14, 2015)

It's not a Mesa Fillmore but they look super similar which seems to make sense since they both seem to sound like V30s. The Fillmore is based on the original V30 design Mesa says.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 to this. I used an Emi CV-75 to replace the stock speaker in my old Blackstar HT-40. I'd like to try this speaker in a closed 1x12 for comparison. 

It's basically a v30 without the icepicky high end. 

That being said, I love Mesa V30's


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 14, 2015)

DavidLopezJr said:


> It's not a Mesa Fillmore but they look super similar which seems to make sense since they both seem to sound like V30s. The Fillmore is based on the original V30 design Mesa says.



interesting never heard of a Mesa Filmore will have to check it out - or is that just the Mesa contracted V30?

EDIT: interesting, just looked up the filmore - sounds like this could be the same speaker....


> The Mesa/Boogie® Fillmore&#8482; 75 speaker is the culmination of a nine-year effort that saw more than 500 custom prototypes from the world&#8217;s leading speaker manufacturers. We drove &#8216;em crazy with our fanatical demands! Finally, our old friends at Eminence Speaker in Kentucky (USA!) captured the magic of our Golden Reference speakers that date back to the peak of the hand-built British era.
> 
> Our new Fillmore FM-75 is a vintage voiced speaker providing slightly lower lows, more punch, and a more balanced, less-scooped mid-range. Best of all, the highs have a vocal quality with harmonics that don&#8217;t &#8220;separate&#8221; from the fundamental tones, eliminating that thin mosquito buzz of today&#8217;s offshore speakers in high-gain applications.





UlonProg said:


> That being said, I love Mesa V30's



Me too - once I discovered V30's, UK or Chinese, Mesa version or otherwise, nothing else seemed to cut it.


----------



## mcleanab (Jan 14, 2015)

I just discovered V30's in my Engl cab and was blown away. I disdain G12T-75's.... so, years ago in previous cabs (and amps) I tried the Eminence Governor (which is supposed to be close to a V30?), Swamp Thang and a Wizard. Really dug them, but they were in shitty cabs.

Have you used a Governor and compared it to the CV-75? How close might they be?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 14, 2015)

The Fillmore is based on the "original" V30 design Mesa says. Its been said by Eminence that they aren't the same speaker as the CV-75 but they do look pretty similar.

Also Mesa V30s are smoother/less harsh than the MIC V30s but are different than the Fillmore design Mesa says.

EDIT: Also as mentioned the Governor from Eminence is also their take on a V30 but it seems to probably be the modern design one.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 14, 2015)

mcleanab said:


> I just discovered V30's in my Engl cab and was blown away. I disdain G12T-75's.... so, years ago in previous cabs (and amps) I tried the Eminence Governor (which is supposed to be close to a V30?), Swamp Thang and a Wizard. Really dug them, but they were in shitty cabs.
> 
> Have you used a Governor and compared it to the CV-75? How close might they be?



I have not used a governor personally, but i have heard many V30/Governor comparisons and to me it seemed like the Governor lacked the mids punch of the V30 - not that close to my ears.

I did like the Wizard when i tried it for what it was - LOUD!! Swamp Thang was not my thing - maybe a good mixing speaker but alone is was scooped like crazy...a bit like the Jaguars i'm replacing in my Randall 4x12


----------

